# معلومه x صوره ((( متجدد ان شاء الله )))



## mr_1811 (11 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

معلومه فى صوره 

خطر على بالى هذا الموضوع 

من المعروف ان اسرع طريقه للاحتفاظ بالمعلومه تكون من خلال فيديو او صوره 

كونها تتركز فى النقطه المراد معرفتها دون بذل مجهود شاق 

اتمنى ان تعجبكم الفكره ,,

ومن الممكن الاحتفاظ بالصوره بفولدر خاص بك والرجوع لها فى اى وقت شئت 

توضيح بسيط للاخوه ( اكيد كلنا عرفنها طريقه الحفظ لكن من باب التذكير )

للاحتفاظ بالصوره كليك يمين حفظ الصوره بأسم واختيار المكان على الهارد



















تابعونا للمزيد بمشيئه الله 

رمضان كريم​


----------



## عزمي حماد (11 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## مصطفى المساح (11 يوليو 2013)

معلومات للنظره الاولى تتخيل انها بسيطه 
ولاكنها بحق معلومات هامه جداا


----------



## mr_1811 (11 يوليو 2013)

عزمي حماد قال:


> بارك الله فيك



لا اله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله 
وبارك فيك اخى عزمى 
رمضان كريم 
كل عام وانتم بخير​


----------



## mr_1811 (11 يوليو 2013)

مصطفى المساح قال:


> معلومات للنظره الاولى تتخيل انها بسيطه
> ولاكنها بحق معلومات هامه جداا




اشكر جدا اخى مصطفى لمرورك 
وخلى بالك انا من متابعين مواضيعك 
رمضان كريم​


----------



## مصطفى المساح (12 يوليو 2013)

mr_1811 قال:


> اشكر جدا اخى مصطفى لمرورك
> وخلى بالك انا من متابعين مواضيعك
> رمضان كريم​


اخجلتنى اخى 
الله اكرم وياارب تكون ايام سعيده ومباركه على الامه الاسلامية


----------



## mr_1811 (12 يوليو 2013)

مصطفى المساح قال:


> اخجلتنى اخى
> الله اكرم وياارب تكون ايام سعيده ومباركه على الامه الاسلامية



هذه حقيقه اخى 
جعل الله ماتقدمه وما يقدمه الاخوه خالصا لوجهه الكريم 
وفك الله كرب هذه الامه 
تحيتى لك​


----------



## عزت محروس (12 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## mr_1811 (12 يوليو 2013)

عزت محروس قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير




وجزاكم الله خيرا عزت

وكل عام وجميع المسلمين بخير 

اشكر مرورك اخى


----------



## abdallahothman (12 يوليو 2013)

تتسم بالبساطة والسهولة

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mr_1811 (12 يوليو 2013)

abdallahothman قال:


> تتسم بالبساطة والسهولة
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا




هذا ماكنت اريد تحقيقه اخى 
ان تكون المعلومه بسيطه وميسره 

تحيتى لمرورك


----------



## mr_1811 (12 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (13 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## mr_1811 (13 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا للمرور اخى سندباد 
اطيب تحيتى​


----------



## mr_1811 (13 يوليو 2013)




----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (13 يوليو 2013)

جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ومبارك عليكم الشهر الكريم


----------



## mostafammy (14 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد الجغرافى (15 يوليو 2013)

تم حفظ الصور وفى انتظار المزيد 
وجزاك الله من خيرى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## mr_1811 (15 يوليو 2013)

بشير خالد العزاوي قال:


> جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ومبارك عليكم الشهر الكريم



تقبل الله منكم الصيام والقيام اخى 


كل عام وحضرتك بخير 

شاكر مرورك​


----------



## mr_1811 (15 يوليو 2013)

mostafammy قال:


> جزاك الله خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك



وجزاكم مثله اخى 

وجعل اعمالنا جميعا خالصه لوجهه الكريم​


----------



## mr_1811 (15 يوليو 2013)

احمد الجغرافى قال:


> تم حفظ الصور وفى انتظار المزيد
> وجزاك الله من خيرى الدنيا والاخرة



ربنا يبارك فيك اخى 

وجزاكم الله بمثل مادعيت 

رمضان كريم​


----------



## mr_1811 (15 يوليو 2013)




----------



## م.قيس (15 يوليو 2013)

سلمت يمناك أخي ، رمضان كريم الله يجزييك الخير عنا


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (16 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز 
وجعل الله رمضان شهر خير وبركات على الامه الاسلاميه


----------



## جابر العمر (16 يوليو 2013)

يعطيك ألف عافيه وكلك ذوق


----------



## mr_1811 (17 يوليو 2013)

م.قيس قال:


> سلمت يمناك أخي ، رمضان كريم الله يجزييك الخير عنا



الله اكرم اخى 
سلمت من كل شر 
وحفظك الله لاسرتك 
بارك الله فيك مهندس قيس​


----------



## mr_1811 (17 يوليو 2013)

يعقوب العطاونه قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز
> وجعل الله رمضان شهر خير وبركات على الامه الاسلاميه



وجزاكم مثله اخى يعقوب 

اللهم استجب دعاك اخى 

وحفظ الله الامه الاسلاميه وبارك لنا فى شهر رمضان​


----------



## mr_1811 (17 يوليو 2013)

جابر العمر قال:


> يعطيك ألف عافيه وكلك ذوق




بارك الله فيك اخى جابر

والزوق كله فى كلماتك ومرورك

بالتوفيق اخى 

اطيب تحيتى​


----------



## mr_1811 (17 يوليو 2013)




----------



## عزمي حماد (18 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله في كل من ساهم بمعلومة في هذا الموقع المفيد
وتقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم وكل عام وأنتم بخير
و





بارك الله فيكم
​


----------



## bird2010 (18 يوليو 2013)

راااااااااااائع ، جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mr_1811 (19 يوليو 2013)

اشكرك اخى عزمى لمرورك الطيب
وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال 
وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## mr_1811 (19 يوليو 2013)

bird2010 قال:


> راااااااااااائع ، جزاك الله خيرا



الرررررررررررررررائع مرورك اخى 
وجزاكم الله مثله​


----------



## mr_1811 (19 يوليو 2013)




----------



## mr_1811 (21 يوليو 2013)




----------



## mr_1811 (22 يوليو 2013)




----------



## mr_1811 (23 يوليو 2013)




----------



## hosh123 (23 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله كل خير أخى الكريم mr_1811 ومنتظرين البقية بإذن الله


----------



## mr_1811 (27 يوليو 2013)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله كل خير أخى الكريم mr_1811 ومنتظرين البقية بإذن الله



وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 
حمدلله على سلامتك اخى هشام 
طال غيابك عن الملتقى لعل المانع خير 
رمضان كريم ​


----------



## mr_1811 (27 يوليو 2013)




----------



## mr_1811 (3 أغسطس 2013)

عمل بلوك على نفس شاشه الاوتوكاد
بدون حفظ البلوك خارج الرسمه 

1- علم على الشكل 
2- كليك يمين ضغطه كامله بدون تركها 
3- الاختيار الثالث paste Block


----------



## عزمي حماد (4 أغسطس 2013)

حقيقة أخي http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/member.php?u=438525 *mr_1811* أنك مشرف محترم ومجتهد لأنك متابع لمواضيعك
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
وكل عام وأنت والأمة الاسلامية بخير
​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (4 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي mr_1811 وجزاك الله الف خير وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## السندباد المساحي (4 أغسطس 2013)

تم تثبيت الموضوع للفائدة


----------



## mr_1811 (4 أغسطس 2013)

عزمي حماد قال:


> حقيقة أخي *mr_1811* أنك مشرف محترم ومجتهد لأنك متابع لمواضيعك
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
> وكل عام وأنت والأمة الاسلامية بخير



ربنا يبارك فيك ويحفظك اخى
وما نحن الا تلامذه بينكم 
اسال الله ان يتقبل اعمالنا ويجعلها خالصه لوجهه الكريم

كل عام وحضرتك بخير
واسال الله ان يجعلك والمسلمين اجمعين من عتقاء هذا الشهر الكريم
اطيب تحيتى​


----------



## mr_1811 (4 أغسطس 2013)

السندباد المساحي قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي mr_1811 وجزاك الله الف خير وكل عام وانت بخير




جزاكم الله عنى كل خيرا اخى سندباد

شاكر جدا مرورك الطيب مثلك 

واشكرك لتثبيت الموضوع 

كل عام وحضرتك بخير

اطيب تحيتى​


----------



## حارث البدراني (5 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حارث البدراني (5 أغسطس 2013)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mr_1811 (6 أغسطس 2013)

حارث البدراني قال:


> جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك



اللهم ااااااااااااااااااامين 

اشكرك لمرورك مهندس حارث​


----------



## hany_71112000 (9 أغسطس 2013)

جميل جدا
وفكرة محترمه


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (10 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز واثابك الجنه


----------



## mr_1811 (17 أغسطس 2013)

hany_71112000 قال:


> جميل جدا
> وفكرة محترمه



اشكرك اخى جزاك الله عنى خيرا​


----------



## mr_1811 (17 أغسطس 2013)

يعقوب العطاونه قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز واثابك الجنه



جزاكم الله خيرا 
واسال الله ان يرزقك بمثل مادعيت​


----------



## mr_1811 (17 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## mr_1811 (19 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## mh.hamdi (20 أغسطس 2013)

جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mr_1811 (21 أغسطس 2013)

****لعمل تخانه للخط ****
فى شريط الاوامر نكتب pe
اختيار الخط ثم y
w 
علم على طرف الخط 
اكتب السماكه المطلوبه ثم Esc


----------



## mr_1811 (21 أغسطس 2013)

mh.hamdi قال:


> جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك



جزاكم الله عنى خيرا 
اطيب تحيتى اخى​


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (21 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## محمدسامى حسن (22 أغسطس 2013)

الله ينور
فى انتظار المزيد 
متابعين​


----------



## freemanghassan (22 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع روعة ... 

جزاك الله كل خير .. 

ألف شكر​


----------



## nile bird (23 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## mr_1811 (23 أغسطس 2013)

عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي قال:


> جزاك اللة خيرا



وجزاكم مثله اخى الكريم​


----------



## mr_1811 (23 أغسطس 2013)

محمدسامى حسن قال:


> الله ينور
> فى انتظار المزيد
> متابعين



الله يحفظك اخى 
شكرا لك 
وان شاء الله متواصلين​


----------



## mr_1811 (23 أغسطس 2013)

freemanghassan قال:


> موضوع روعة ...
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير ..
> 
> ألف شكر



ده بس من زوقك 

وجزاكم الله مثله اخى

لاشكر على واجب​


----------



## mr_1811 (23 أغسطس 2013)

nile bird قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم



لاشكر على واجب اخى

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## mr_1811 (23 أغسطس 2013)

عمل تطابق لاى رسمه اوتوكاد
مثلا حضرتك فرضت بنش مارك واشتغلت ورفعت منطقه ما ..
وبعد كده عرفت الاحداثيات الحقيقيه للنقاط 

بطريقه سهله حضرتك ممكن تنسب الشغل الذى تم رفعه سابقا للاحداثيات الحقيقه 

اهم شئ تكون نفس النقاط المراد تركيب النقاط عليها واحده

تابع الشرح


----------



## mr_1811 (30 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## mr_1811 (1 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## hmas (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## رامى محمد خليل (10 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يباركلك


----------



## حمدي الخولي (12 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mr_1811 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

hmas قال:


> *مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور*




لاشكر على واجب اخى​


----------



## mr_1811 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

رامى محمد خليل قال:


> الله يباركلك




جزاكم الله خيرا اخى​


----------



## mr_1811 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

حمدي الخولي قال:


> بارك الله فيك



وبارك فيك اخى .. حفظك الله​


----------



## al-senator (15 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mr_1811 (21 سبتمبر 2013)

al-senator قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم



حفظك الله اخى من كل شر 

تحيتى لمرورك ​


----------



## mr_1811 (21 سبتمبر 2013)

بهذه الطريقه يمكن توقيع ثلاثه نقاط من وقفه واحده (( تربيع المبنى او قطعه ارض ))


----------



## أبوتقي (22 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا علي المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## mr_1811 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

أبوتقي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا علي المعلومات الرائعة



عفوا اخى .. وانا شاكر لحضرتك طيب المرور​


----------



## ابو جنى على (24 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك من علمه


----------



## المقترب (20 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لمجهودك وبارك الله فيك ومشاركات ممتازه


----------



## الهندسي 80 (17 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المقترب (27 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله جهدك اخى الكريم


----------



## المقترب (27 نوفمبر 2013)

mr_1811 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> معلومه فى صوره
> 
> ...


 بارك الله فيك ولكن كيف ندخل الاكواد فى اللوحه أكرمك الله لانها لاتعمل على autocad map


----------



## adel104 (13 ديسمبر 2013)

بورك فيك يا باشمهندس


----------



## محمود عز 2000 (19 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## eng-hosny (31 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (3 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (4 مارس 2014)

بارك الله بالجهود الطيبة


----------



## eng-musaab (8 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mr_1811 (10 مارس 2014)

حساب مثلثات


----------



## ابو زيد السراوي (15 مارس 2014)

شكرا على هالمعلومة المميزة


----------



## adel104 (16 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamen (25 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (4 مايو 2014)




----------



## alb khsaya (8 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خير اخى الكريم


----------



## MAHMOUDE ELKHOLY (25 مايو 2014)

خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمة


----------



## MeDoOo87 (29 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (6 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوالمجد ابوكريشة (7 يوليو 2014)

اوجزت فابلغت


----------



## eman2015 (18 يوليو 2014)

يلا مشكورررررررررررررررررررر رمضان كريم


----------



## hiwa karim (19 يوليو 2014)

جزاك اللة


----------



## seko2009 (21 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خير..........فكرة رائعة


----------



## eng-musaab (5 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمدي الخولي (17 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## wael mostafa 82 (23 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير وأتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## Ihab Zahwi (28 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## abdallahothman (1 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمدي الخولي (1 سبتمبر 2014)

[h=2]رد: معلومه x صوره ((( متجدد ان شاء الله )))[/h] تتسم بالبساطة والسهولة

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## م/ابوسعيد (28 سبتمبر 2014)

مختصر


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (3 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك
فكرة جميله


----------



## moh.mog (13 ديسمبر 2014)

مازبطت معي طول بزاوية


----------



## ahdg1984 (14 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## sinarest (16 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مكتب التخطيط (6 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك.... ولك الشكر


----------



## xpmando (16 فبراير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (23 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً على مجهودك


----------



## hany wwe (4 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمدي الخولي (10 يونيو 2015)

وقد قال صلى الله علية وسلم
{ *من سئل عن علم فكتمه ألجم بلجام من نار **}*
او كما قال صلى الله علية وسلم 
وقال المولى عز وجل
{ *إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات والهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب أولئك يلعنهم الله و**يلعنهم اللاعنون **}*


----------



## hamada kang (14 يوليو 2015)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (29 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوالمعتز (1 أغسطس 2015)

أخي mr_1811 أشكرك على جهودك
لوسحمت أريد توضيح أكثر لهذه النقطة لم أفهم المعادلة
من خلال شرحك المفروض يكون معانا الإحداثيات الإفتراضية والحقيقية
طيب الزوايا الموجودة في المعادلة من فين أحصل عليها
بصراحة أحتاج إلى توضيح أكثر

أشكرك


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (27 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عباس عبدالجواد (2 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحت يا باشمهندس تحميل الصور الخاصة بتبديل الإحداثيات الحقيقية بالإحداثيات الإفتراضيه
مره تانيه لأنها مش موجوده 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mr_1811 (2 فبراير 2016)

اسف للتاخير فى الرد 
حاضر تقصد امر التركيب فى الاوتوكاد


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (23 فبراير 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## rami1977 (22 مايو 2016)

thank you for this basic infos that is very interresting


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (5 سبتمبر 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدسامى حسن (31 أكتوبر 2018)

للاسف جميع الصور اصبحت غير موجودة 

هل ادارة المنتد موجودة ام لا ؟؟


----------



## أرض السلام (12 نوفمبر 2020)

للأسف .. الصور محذوفة منذ سنوات ومازال الموضوع مُثبت !! .. الموضوع بدون الصور بلا قيمة وليس له معنى


----------



## adel104 (24 ديسمبر 2020)

أين الصور ؟ كيف يكون الموضوع مثبت ؟؟!!!


----------

